# Kawasaki FB460V No Spark



## showtimes2 (Jul 8, 2012)

FB460V-KS08 has no spark. This model has no igniter. I replaced the coil. Still no spark with or without the grounding wire attached. Thinking the new coil was bad, replaced it with another new one. Still no spark at the plug or from the plug wire when held to a ground. Also tried a new plug. I even ran a ground from the battery to the coil mounting screw, I don't trust a ground to aluminum. Then to the spark plug itself. The coil gap is .012" and the sparkplug is at .026". Flywheel magnet is strong. I contacted the company to make sure they did not get a bad batch of coils. Only 3 returns in the last year out of all they have sold. When I re-install the original coil it has a very weak orange spark, not enough to run the engine. what could be wrong???


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What part number coil did you install on your engine. There are 2 different coils that will fit this engine, one uses an ignitor the other does not. If you installed a coil that requires an ignitor, you will not get any spark.


----------



## showtimes2 (Jul 8, 2012)

It is a 29-1041 that is a replacement for a 21121-2086.


----------

